
Integrate Stripe Payments with Ease - noodlio
https://www.noodl.io/market/product/P201512041604740/stripe-payments-kit-server-side-api-to-process-all-payments-with-a-live-example-in-ionic
======
polysaturate
Honest question(not trolling, I swear):

Is it me, or is dealing with Stripe, or any HTTP API in javascript more of a
pain in the ass, with it's asynchronous model and callbacks, than other
languages? I much rather deal with and API in say...Ruby, than JS.

~~~
noodlio
It definitely requires some additional work. They are both advantages as
disadvantages with JS.

